# what's up with mutts?



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

Thought i'd ask if anyone out there has purchased any of these new found popular mutts?
I don't get it, i was looking at a classified section on the net one day and saw several new breeds for sale. "Chugs, Schnoodles, Keedoodles" etc. And, they sell them for lots of money. Why would anyone pay 300-500 or more for a mutt? I'm not trying to offend anyone but I have to agree that i am not in favor of this cross breeding. They are not recognized as breeds and i would think may have high chances of health issues?
Mutts are mutts- i guess-lots of people have them for hunting/pets/farms. That's great but i bet they paid $50 or less. 
I guess i just think it is wrong but maybe someone out there can tell the upside and sway my thinking.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Verg...

I agree with you on this fad of designer dogs. But one thing to remember out beloved hunting breeds (labs, goldens, chessies, springers, short hairs, etc.) were all considered mutts. They were cross breed and cross breed to bring out the traits people wanted.

But again one thing I am afraid of is with all this "designer breeds" is that non experienced breeders will be doing the breeding and put out a horrible product. What I mean is one person with a pug and another one with a beagle will just breed the two together to see the "designer" puppies. With no thought in health issues, temperment, etc.

My whole thing is breeding should be done by breeders who know what they are doing.

Just my thoughts.

Chuck


----------



## Dooger73 (Jul 19, 2005)

Chuck - I agree 100%. It all starts when Rex mounts Fluffy  and out comes a screwy looking, albeit cute, mix of a dog. Someone comments on how they *love* the look, and the light goes on in the head of the owners. "Hey, we could make a pile of cash off these pups if we come up with a snappy name for them!"


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

You mean the mutts on the rez, people will pay money for. Is rezdog a breed??


----------



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

Along similar lines as this post.....I was talking to my buddy and he said that he heard that a smaller sized lab (45lbs) was being developed for duck hunting because a larger lab takes up too much room in the boat....yes a pure bred ...however...being genetically altered.....has anyone else heard of anything like this....my 3 month old lab is 32 lbs....so 45 lbs is not much weight ......

clu__82

Hunt 'Em Up


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Clu_82....

Many dogs breeds have grown in size. People were breeding the dogs to be bigger. They thought bigger was better. Now people want smaller. It is still a pure breed just they will start breeding smaller males and females, instead of the big females to big males. But yes I have heard that people are starting to want smaller dogs but for many reasons.....More dogs are in-house pets compared to before, smaller for the boat, smaller for the blinds, smaller for health of the dog, smaller dogs typically don't joint issues, etc.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

I got a lab out of kelloggs a few years back and he showed me two chocs that were about 40 lbs full grown. Looked like a miniture or something. He called them pocket labs. Said the breed is so popular that lots of big city people want them for pets but can't handle the room for a 80 lber.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Now really does an 80 puonder take up any more space than a 40 pounder, I don't think so. Dog space in the home is dog space unless you have one like this  [siteimg]7035[/siteimg]


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Dog space is not dog space....

I have owned two goldens that weighed 90-100 lbs. Now i have one that is 60 lbs. He takes up a lot less space! He also does not shed as much hair (less dog = less hair). He does not eat as much. When he moves around he does not require as much space, etc.


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

I recently saw an ad in the paper for those Labradoodles and they were selling for $1,000!!! I can sort of understand the reasoning for that particular cross......some people are allergic to dog hair, but not poodles (poodles do not shed). If the cross produces dogs that do not shed and have coats people aren't alergic too, that makes sense. That's assuming the dogs will still do the job in the field.

I've also seen a couple of ads from people trying to sell "Springapeakes". I'm not sure what they are trying to produce when they cross a Springer with a Chessie....could have been an accidental breeding I suppose, but they were asking $400 for the pups.

The problem with crossbreeding is that you have no idea which traits the pups will inherit.

An internet search will turn up a lot of different crosses... In addition to the Labradoodles you also find Golendoodles and a few others.


----------

